# Weather tracking and alerts



## MLandscaping (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm a landscaper of about 10 years, and have finally garnered enough business to warrant snowplowing this year. So far so good. I've been teaching myself to plow residentially, which is a mixing of exciting and horrifying, but I haven't really nailed down a good system to track the weather. At the moment I've just been watching the local news and using weather.com, but I was wondering what websites the professionals use to track weather developments. Weather.com doesn't seem to really get the job done, as it seems to have more general weather information, and it's not always easy to catch the local weather.

I've also been wondering what methods you use to wake up and get out early. Essentially, I've been just setting my alarm every morning for about 3:30 AM and checking for snowfall, and if there is none, rinse and repeat every couple of hours. Is there a more efficient method to alerting for snowfall, such as a computer program or what not? Or does it just come down to watching the weather forecast and setting one's alarm to check for snow? Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

- Marinucci


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/


----------



## MLandscaping (Dec 9, 2010)

Well that's a great start. Thank you.

Edit: Just wondering, how accurate do you find the NWS? I would imagine pretty spot on. 

- Marinucci


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a weather PREDICTION. I dont trust any of them fully cause its Mother Nature and you cant predict her. BUT it has been pretty spot on so far for me and my area. 

Accuweather.com is another that people use here. Either of those two will be better than TWC. Type in google weather forums and see if there is one in your area. Alot more detailed in those settings but its also confusing for the avg guy like myself.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

For the Canadians, or those of you just south of the border, this site may also be helpful. http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html


----------



## MLandscaping (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey thanks Grey. Ya my eyes kind of bulged when I saw the NWS site, but I'll decipher it.

Now what I'm really interested to hear is what methods you all take when plowing in the early morning (or late night, I guess). Do you just check the weather and set your alarm for 2, 3 or whatever on a daily basis? Or do you have something helping you along? Like I said, right now I'm pretty much just setting my alarm every night and checking. I can't help but wonder if there is a more efficient way to alert that snow has fallen. Call me paranoid, but I have a natural distrust of the weather forecast, and find myself waking up every night. Accept it and get used to it?

- Marinucci


----------



## MLandscaping (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm inclined to think that it's pretty much a grin and bear it kind of situation, but I could be wrong.

- Marinucci


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

MLandscaping;1146497 said:


> Hey thanks Grey. Ya my eyes kind of bulged when I saw the NWS site, but I'll decipher it.
> 
> Now what I'm really interested to hear is what methods you all take when plowing in the early morning (or late night, I guess). Do you just check the weather and set your alarm for 2, 3 or whatever on a daily basis? Or do you have something helping you along? Like I said, right now I'm pretty much just setting my alarm every night and checking. I can't help but wonder if there is a more efficient way to alert that snow has fallen. Call me paranoid, but I have a natural distrust of the weather forecast, and find myself waking up every night. Accept it and get used to it?
> 
> - Marinucci


fortunately or unfortunately, depending on how you look at it, I don't sleep when they are calling for snow. I wake up every hour to hour and a half. I do set my alarm but always wake up before it goes off. Maybe I should start a new business. Alert all snow removal contractors when the snow has met their trigger.


----------

